# Free Ebook to find a job in Australia



## Alice8 (Mar 28, 2017)

Hi,

I am a foreigner who managed to get a visa to work in Australia, and I decided to create a free pdf Ebook to help other people get a visa and find a job in Australia, like I did. My goal was to offer tips about how to find work there when you're a foreigner, how to write your resume and cover letter, which certificates you need to get, how to prepare for the job interviews etc. This Ebook is available to download for free, so I thought I could share it here (I wrote it to help people move to Australia, not to make money, so I hope it's OK). Please don't hesitate to get it and use it as a reference. I hope it can be useful to the australiaforum.com community. Here is the link:

*Guide: how to find a job in Australia*


----------



## jahiduls (Mar 21, 2016)

Good job dear Alice. I have downloaded it. Do you have any specific idea for getting a job in Queensland.


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

Finding a job is very competitive these days, so every bit of of information can help job seekers


----------



## StellaR79 (Aug 16, 2017)

Great effort on the E-book


----------



## afrozenminute (Jul 28, 2017)

Hello! Can you please re-upload the ebook I am getting the page not found error message. Thank you!


----------



## ShermD (Feb 5, 2016)

the link is expired or invalid


----------

